# Photos of New Gesshin Hide Wa-Gyutos



## JBroida (Apr 14, 2013)

Here are some photos of the new wa-gyutos... you can see the whole gallery here:
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151429103938860.1073741835.369479678859&type=1

or find the knives here:
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/gesshin-1/gesshin-hide.html

White #2











Ginsanko










Blue #2


----------



## cclin (Apr 14, 2013)

Jon, if is possiable take a picture of New/old Gesshin Hide gyuto side by side for compare the new/old Profile & grind??


----------



## EdipisReks (Apr 14, 2013)

those are hot knives, Jon!


----------



## JBroida (Apr 14, 2013)

cclin said:


> Jon, if is possiable take a picture of New/old Gesshin Hide gyuto side by side for compare the new/old Profile & grind??



sure... here's a couple of quick ones...


----------



## markenki (Apr 14, 2013)

Ok, I give up. Which one is the new, and which the old, in the side-by-side photos?


----------



## JBroida (Apr 14, 2013)

Top pic- old one is the bottom
Bottom pic- the old one is on top


----------



## cclin (Apr 14, 2013)

the one without stiker on ferrule is new Hide


----------



## JBroida (Apr 15, 2013)

It's the ginsanko one... Technically not traditional (not carbon) so no sticker


----------



## chinacats (Apr 15, 2013)

I really like the profile on the new one!


----------



## labor of love (Apr 15, 2013)

chinacats said:


> I really like the profile on the new one!



+1. Much improved profile.


----------



## Miles (Apr 15, 2013)

Very nice Jon. Definitely an improvement on the profile. Are they san mai or are my eyes fooling me? What type of steel is used for the sides?


----------



## JBroida (Apr 15, 2013)

san mai... with softer cladding... iron cladding on the carbon and stainless on the ginsanko


----------



## mpukas (Apr 15, 2013)

So, if the original Hide gyuto's were such great cutters, is the new thinner batch even better?


----------



## JBroida (Apr 15, 2013)

more different than better... the original ones worked really great though, but based on what out customer base is looking for, we made some changes.


----------



## mpukas (Apr 15, 2013)

How is the ginsanko compared to the other carbon steels?


----------



## azchef (Apr 15, 2013)

When are they going.to be up on the site?


----------



## JBroida (Apr 15, 2013)

they're up now


----------



## azchef (Apr 15, 2013)

Now I need to convince my wife I need another knife


----------



## Crothcipt (Apr 16, 2013)

The only saving factor for me not pulling the trigger on a Ginsanko is there is no 270's. Do love the look of the new grind.


----------



## JBroida (Apr 16, 2013)

also, a lot of people have asked about why the prices are the way they are... the answer is the cost of the blacksmith... we used 3 different blacksmiths... as such, each person has a different price. This, together with the varying cost of steel, cost of labor involved in working each steel, etc.


----------



## JBroida (Apr 16, 2013)

Crothcipt said:


> The only saving factor for me not pulling the trigger on a Ginsanko is there is no 270's. Do love the look of the new grind.



if you want a 270mm, we can have one made


----------



## Crothcipt (Apr 16, 2013)

NOthing to see here move along....eepwall::surrendar:

Dang it and your good customer service.


----------



## cclin (Apr 16, 2013)

JBroida said:


> if you want a 270mm, we can have one made



Jon, can you order stainless cladding with blue#1 core?? just checking....


----------



## JBroida (Apr 16, 2013)

lol


----------

